# Shotgun Fitting



## C.HAAS (Jun 13, 2007)

Does anyone know of a reliable person that fits shotguns in the ND/SD area? I just purchased a beretta Ultralight and would like to have it fitted to me. I am in the Jamestown area and willing to travel in any direction.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

You just missed the NoDak state shoot,had a few of the best fitters from around the country there.Log onto "shoot ata.com" look for a big shoot in your state,contact the range and see what fitter will be on hand.

FYI


----------

